# Premiere w/2TB drive and Original disk



## ScottE (Oct 15, 2001)

Like others, I upgraded to a Roamio.

I'm selling my 2-tuner Premiere, upgraded with a 2TB disk. I'll include the original Tivo disk as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121170771482?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

bid!


----------



## ScottE (Oct 15, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> bid!


Thanks. Good luck!


----------

